# ethernet & xorg problem on acer aspire 4740G



## Solaris (Feb 17, 2010)

i just bought this notebook,when trying to configure the xorg,it failed because of the xorg cann't detect automaticly the screen resolution & refresh rate also the the card Nvidia G310M,i am quite new on configuring xorg,somehow the ethernet is not detected ,only the wireless and loopback address(you can see in attached dmesg.log),the system spec :


> Acer Aspire 4740G-432G50Mn
> IntelÂ® Coreâ„¢ i5-430M Processor (2.27 GHz, Cache 3 MB)
> Chipset Intel HM55
> 2 GB DDR3 SDRAM PC-8500
> ...



dmesg and my xorg.conf attached below,any help appreciated, thanks for reading


----------



## Solaris (Feb 17, 2010)

hmm cann't edit my post?anyway forgot to add,i am running on freebsd 8.0


----------



## Solaris (Feb 17, 2010)

resolved the xorg issue with installing nvidia driver for amd64,just run nvidia-xconfig,don't forget to make and edit .xinitrc , forgot to added,how to trace from dmesg which audio and ethernet chipset do i use?


----------



## killer (Apr 16, 2010)

I have a laptop 4740g too. What do you mean by "edit .xinitrc"? And can you use visual effects? I can not use any visual effects. I want to play with Compiz. Please help. What should I do to enable visual effects?



[ entirely rewritten in proper English with punctuation - no sms/txt language on these forums. Try it! - Mod. ]


----------



## Solaris (May 14, 2010)

killer said:
			
		

> I have a laptop 4740g too. What do you mean by "edit .xinitrc"? And can you use visual effects? I can not use any visual effects. I want to play with Compiz. Please help. What should I do to enable visual effects?
> 
> 
> 
> [ entirely rewritten in proper English with punctuation - no sms/txt language on these forums. Try it! - Mod. ]



I was following these guide : http://rhyous.com/2009/12/18/how-to-install-and-configure-a-freebsd-8-desktop-with-xorg-and-kde/ ,afaik .xinitrc basically is a xorg init script to automatically run xorg whenever user logon,i haven't tried far enough to enabled the visual effect but if you want plug and play solution try pc-bsd it has xorg and visual effect configured for you which is works after you install the nvidia driver(i tried it myself).

For now i stopped using freebsd for a while until the NetLink BCM57780 included on official release,there was some problem when i tried to do manual patching and in the time of i need fast solution i tried opensuse(2 weeks,didn't like it),for now i am on windows 7 until the driver for the ethernet included(probably on 8.1?9.0?)or you could tried again to patch it yourself as myself also a newbie in bsd .


----------



## Solaris (May 14, 2010)

This is thread about the ethernet problem : http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=11444

p.s : why i cann't edit my post?,sorry for one liner.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 14, 2010)

Try the Sticky posts in General, Solaris.


----------

